# Heck of a Weekend



## squirrelboy (May 1, 2013)

Finally got to come home and fish a little last weekend, caught a 21 pound pike and a 9 pound walleye just 2 days apart, couldn't have asked for more. Obviously, both fish were released.


----------



## squirrelboy (May 1, 2013)

and the greaser..


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Those are some nice big fish.


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

Nice fish, where is home?


----------



## eamongilmore (Oct 14, 2013)

looks good, very nice fish, thank you for sharing the stunning fish.

jumeirah beach hotel dubai


----------

